# [SOLVED] Successful PPTP conn and ping, but NO working conn

## Tovok7

Hello,

I desperately need help to get internet access in my new home with gentoo linux. My ISP, a university, uses an open WLAN and a VPN server. In windows - from where I'm writing this - everything works like a breeze, but in linux I have severe problems.

I experimented with two different setups:

1) kernel 2.6.14 with linux-2.6.12-mppe-mppc-1.3.patch and pppd version 2.4.2 with mppe patch

2) kernel 2.6.15 with builtin mppe support and pppd version 2.4.2

Two entire days I tried everything imaginable, followed every guide/howto out there, but no luck  :Sad: 

Setup 1:

vpn connection: successfull

ping: no, yes when pppd is compilied without mppe support

ssh: the same as with ping

http: some pages load, but damned slow and mostly not complete

logextract:

```
pppd[19632]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

pptp[19637]: anon log[main:pptp.c:267]: The synchronous pptp option is NOT activated

pppd[19632]: Serial connection established.

pppd[19632]: using channel 3

pppd[19632]: Using interface ppp0

pppd[19632]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

pptp[19643]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 1 'Start-Control-Connection-Request'

pptp[19643]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:738]: Received Start Control Connection Reply

pptp[19643]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:772]: Client connection established.

pppd[19632]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <pcomp> <accomp>]

pptp[19643]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 7 'Outgoing-Call-Request'

pptp[19643]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:857]: Received Outgoing Call Reply.

pptp[19643]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:896]: Outgoing call established (call ID 0, peer's call ID 22782).

...

pppd[19632]: CHAP authentication succeeded

...

pppd[19632]: MPPC/MPPE 128-bit stateless compression enabled

...

pppd[19632]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up finished (pid 19658), status = 0x0

pptp[19637]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 30 (expecting 28, lost or reordered)

mppe_decompress0: bad sequence number: 16, expected: 14

pptp[19637]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 32 (expecting 31, lost or reordered)

...

pptp[19643]: anon log[logecho:pptp_ctrl.c:676]: Echo Request received.

pptp[19643]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 6 'Echo-Reply'

pptp[19637]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 470 (expecting 461, lost or reordered)

pptp[19643]: anon log[logecho:pptp_ctrl.c:676]: Echo Request received.

pptp[19643]: anon log[logecho:pptp_ctrl.c:678]: no more Echo Reply/Request packets will be reported.

pptp[19637]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 478 (expecting 471, lost or reordered)
```

Setup 2:

vpn connection: successfull

ping: yes even fast

ssh: yes, but hangs when a bit more data is to be submitted

http: no way

logextract:

```
pppd[10805]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

pptp[10806]: anon log[main:pptp.c:267]: The synchronous pptp option is NOT activated

pppd[10805]: Serial connection established.

pptp[10810]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 1 'Start-Control-Connection-Request'

pptp[10810]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:738]: Received Start Control Connection Reply

pptp[10810]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:772]: Client connection established.

pppd[10805]: using channel 1

pppd[10805]: Using interface ppp0

pppd[10805]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

pptp[10810]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 7 'Outgoing-Call-Request'

pptp[10810]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:857]: Received Outgoing Call Reply.

pptp[10810]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:896]: Outgoing call established (call ID 0, peer's call ID 32882).

...

pppd[10805]: CHAP authentication succeeded

pppd[10805]: Disabling 40-bit MPPE; MS-CHAP LM not supported

PPP MPPE Compression module registered

...

mppe_comp_init[0]: initialized with 128-bit stateless mode

...

pppd[10805]: MPPE 128-bit stateless compression enabled

...

pppd[10805]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up finished (pid 10828), status = 0x0

pptp[10806]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 25 (expecting 22, lost or reordered)

pptp[10806]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 27 (expecting 26, lost or reordered)

pptp[10806]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 29 (expecting 28, lost or reordered)

...

pptp[10810]: anon log[logecho:pptp_ctrl.c:676]: Echo Request received.

pptp[10810]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 6 'Echo-Reply'

pptp[10806]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 127 (expecting 126, lost or reordered)

pptp[10806]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 128 (expecting 126, lost or reordered)

pptp[10810]: anon log[logecho:pptp_ctrl.c:676]: Echo Request received.

pptp[10810]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 6 'Echo-Reply'

pptp[10806]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 147 (expecting 146, lost or reordered)
```

Both setups have no problem with establishing a vpn connection and pinging

several hosts. But unlike in windows, I can't open webpages. Maybe I need to

say, that I have to connect through a http proxy server. The latter responds

also to my pings and with setup 1 even fetches some bytes of webpages.

Where could be my problem? Is it a routing one or is it the strange errors at

the end of the log extracts?

Help is very very apreciated!!! If you need more information, I will deliver it.

Thank you!Last edited by Tovok7 on Sun Apr 02, 2006 5:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tovok7

I just changed the MTU from 1500 to 1456 with

```
ifconfig wlan0 mtu 1456

ifconfig ppp0 mtu 1456
```

 and now even more webpages open up. they load faster and more complete. Maybe this helps to track down the problem.

I'm still far far away from the windows internet performance.

PS. I'm using net-dialup/ppp-2.4.3-r13 now.

----------

## himpierre

Hello.

I had similar problems. Did you try the config option: "default-mru" in options.pptpd?

t.

----------

## Tovok7

Thank you for your answer!

The default-mru option didn't help, but I got a good connection with almost windows speed by using kernel 2.6.15 with mppe support compiled into the kernel, ppp-2.4.3-r13 without mppe support and changed MTU values for both interfaces. I don't know why this makes such a difference and I still recieve these buffering packet 43228 (expecting 43225, lost or reordered) errors every few seconds, but since my connection is useable I mark this thread as solved.

----------

